# Price please?



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

$750 or more.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Depends on the retailer, ive seen a thread with people saying they got it at $749 and others at $899.
Best bet is to phone up your local dealers and see what they can do for you.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

799 to 899 if i were u i would do what i did and find a leftover vulcan from last year (pretty much the exact same bow only 2fps slower ) and i bought my vulcan for 499


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> 799 to 899 if i were u i would do what i did and find a leftover vulcan from last year (pretty much the exact same bow only 2fps slower ) and i bought my vulcan for 499


Nah.. i HAVE to buy the new stuff.. just somethin i have to do!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Nah.. i HAVE to buy the new stuff.. just somethin i have to do!


same, i ordered an '08 UltraElite
i was offered a '07 but at a higher price =S didnt really get that . . .


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

$750 here....


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

bowhunter500 we shoot the same bow and same lbs haha.. how you like your hoyt??


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> 799 to 899 if i were u i would do what i did and find a leftover vulcan from last year (pretty much the exact same bow only 2fps slower ) and i bought my vulcan for 499


Its not the same bow. Not even close. The Katera XL is more forgiving, and longer ata. The brace height isnt the same either. The XL brace height is about 1 1/2 inch longer.

This bow is going to run about the same price as the last years Vectrix XL, which is around 759$


Its a great bow, I work for a Hoyt dealer, and i shot it.

(and yes, im 16 and work in a bow shop


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Crispy said:


> bowhunter500 we shoot the same bow and same lbs haha.. how you like your hoyt??


Love it! Wouldnt trade the world for it! Smooth draw, very quiet... pretty dang deadly also!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Its not the same bow. Not even close. The Katera XL is more forgiving, and longer ata. The brace height isnt the same either. The XL brace height is about 1 1/2 inch longer.
> 
> This bow is going to run about the same price as the last years Vectrix XL, which is around 759$
> 
> ...


i didnt say katera xl but what ever plus your profile says your 38


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i didnt say katera xl but what ever plus your profile says your 38


Yea.. well i guess im 38 also... :wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. well i guess im 38 also... :wink:


well i am just going by what it says in his profile its says age:38


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> well i am just going by what it says in his profile its says age:38


My father and I, share this account.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> My father and I, share this account.


whats the point in that other then you can act as your dad and sell and buy stuff? it just takes a few secants to get an account set up:wink: (hint hint)


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> whats the point in that other then you can act as your dad and sell and buy stuff? it just takes a few secants to get an account set up:wink: (hint hint)


Maybe its just easier for him to do it this way?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Maybe its just easier for him to do it this way?


exactly.

My dad made it, and then decided he didnt want to use it, unless he saw something in the classified section.

So i took it over.
(and no, i dont buy/sell, he does)


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> exactly.
> 
> My dad made it, and then decided he didnt want to use it, unless he saw something in the classified section.
> 
> ...


well you could if you want too:wink:


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

BowHunter500, i dont know about yours but myne isnt the quietest, what can i do to optimize the quiet


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Crispy said:


> BowHunter500, i dont know about yours but myne isnt the quietest, what can i do to optimize the quiet


Well... its pretty quiet.. not to the extreme.. but pretty quiet! I know its more quiet than my buddies Switchback...

But i have Cat Whiskers... If you have the string leeches.. take those bad boys and put on some Cat whiskers.... The whiskers seem to dampen the noise soooooo much more than the Leeches...

I also have a Limbsaver S-coil (?? think thats what it is?? lol) but i shot by bow without that at the proshop then the guy put it on and i shot it.. You notice a HUGE difference! I love my Bow.. What kind of accessories you got on ur bow?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well... its pretty quiet.. not to the extreme.. but pretty quiet! I know its more quiet than my buddies Switchback...
> 
> But i have Cat Whiskers... If you have the string leeches.. take those bad boys and put on some Cat whiskers.... The whiskers seem to dampen the noise soooooo much more than the Leeches...
> 
> I also have a Limbsaver S-coil (?? think thats what it is?? lol) but i shot by bow without that at the proshop then the guy put it on and i shot it.. You notice a HUGE difference! I love my Bow.. What kind of accessories you got on ur bow?


Agreed.
String Leaches made my biddies Trykon alot more louder for some reason.
Cat Whiskers did the job.
and possibly, put a cable guard silencer on it, like a BowJax or something.

 hope this helps.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Leeches=scheme by SVL to get you to pay $5 on something that probably costs a few cents to produce.


I just make cat whiskers from rubber bands.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha thats pretty smart.. the big thick ones or the skinny small ones? lol

(rubber bands of course! hahaha)


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

You use the ones that are about 1/4" wide. All you do is cut it in two equal pieces and "fray" the ends up so they look something like this when tied on:










...and there you are. a pair of silencers from 1 rubber band. Not too hard.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

well i have little rubber things on both ends of my string( im new to archery sorry) and i also have limbsavers in between both limbs. noise wise thats it, besides that its a quiktune 360 arrow rest, and a sight...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Crispy said:


> well i have little rubber things on both ends of my string( im new to archery sorry) and i also have limbsavers in between both limbs. noise wise thats it, besides that its a quiktune 360 arrow rest, and a sight...


Well... you can look at my sig to know what my accessories are! I love everything i have on my bow... Consider getting Cat Whiskers! pull the leeches off and tie on the cat whiskers... (HUGE DIFFERENCE) and then get yourself a stabilizer! Just go for the limbsavers S-coil.. nice cheap (price wise) but for the effectiveness of this.. you will be surprised at what you just got for your money! Here is my bow...


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

mighty fine lookin rig *thumbsup*


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanx!:wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

np's man =]
gettin excited about my UltraElite now, should be in 'factory fresh' in like a week =]


----------

